# Music/Video Streaming



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

I know that there was a detailed discussion on streaming options but way too technical for my interest.
Net is that my wife would like music streaming as well as video sites and we understand that Netflix now has a Mexican license. 
She found a wireless internet box that connects directly to a TV(Roku) that offers access to Netflix and other sites in the US. Does anyone have experience with this device in Mexico and if so, what sites do you access.


----------



## tepetapan (Sep 30, 2010)

There are thousands of stations streaming music over the internet, many are free. Just add a pair of speakers to your computer and enjoy the music. I have used "Live 365" internet radio for years.


----------



## pappabee (Jun 22, 2010)

conklinwh said:


> I know that there was a detailed discussion on streaming options but way too technical for my interest.
> Net is that my wife would like music streaming as well as video sites and we understand that Netflix now has a Mexican license.
> She found a wireless internet box that connects directly to a TV(Roku) that offers access to Netflix and other sites in the US. Does anyone have experience with this device in Mexico and if so, what sites do you access.


First of all the Roku box works on your WIFI. It will allow you to access ANY product that is available on your WIFI. The standard set up for WIFI is to pick up signals from one computer to another. You can also set up other devices to send or receive via your WIFI. The earlier discussion was to use a WII but the Roku will work basically the same. It has the software to allow you to take data from your computer--send it along your WIFI and have it show up on your TV.

If you're not sure how to make it work I strongly suggest you find someone local who can set it up for you. Many computer nerds can do it very easily.

The real task is getting the data from your computer onto your TV. The Roku will do that.

I'm not sure if Roku will stream music onto a stereo but the instructions will tell you.


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

Thanks for feedback, our impression was that Roku would use our wireless router and internet connection for direct access to streaming hosts. Believe this similar to how WII works.
Goal is to remove computer as required access medium.


----------



## pappabee (Jun 22, 2010)

conklinwh said:


> Thanks for feedback, our impression was that Roku would use our wireless router and internet connection for direct access to streaming hosts. Believe this similar to how WII works.
> Goal is to remove computer as required access medium.


Depending on how you've got your router set up, you may not need your computer to be active. Again since there are so many different config. that can be used I strongly suggest that you get someone locally to help you. and then ENJOY


----------



## gypsymoth (Oct 10, 2011)

Yes, Netflix now streams video into Mexico, but you may not like the movies as well as those available in the U.S. 
In any case, you will need a techie to get all the "stuff" set up so you can enjoy the streaming.
Good luck, and then enjoy.


----------

